
Principally new search - 21xhipster
We&#x27;ve been working on a new knowledge system which is fully objective with no trusted third party.<p>The paper is available at:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;cybercongress&#x2F;cyber&#x2F;releases&#x2F;tag&#x2F;1.0.0<p>and using the following hash<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ipfs.io&#x2F;ipfs&#x2F;QmceNpj6HfS81PcCaQXrFMQf7LR5FTLkdG9sbSRNy3UXoZ<p>The main properties:
- The ranking is sybil-resistant
- No trusted third parties
- Participants can be anonymous<p>cyber: Computing the knowledge of the Great Web.<p>Abstract: A consensus computer allows for the computing of provably relevant answers without any opinionated blackbox intermediaries, such as Google, Amazon or Facebook. Stateless, content-addressable peer-to-peer communication networks, such as IPFS, and stateful consensus computers such as Ethereum, are only able to provide part of the solution needed to obtain akin answers. But, there are at least 3 problems associated with the above-mentioned implementations. The first problem is the subjective nature of relevance. The second problem is the difficulty in scaling consensus computers for over-sized knowledge graphs. The third problem is the lack of quality amongst such knowledge graphs. They will be prone to various surface attacks, such as: sybil attacks, and the selfish behaviour of the interacting agents. In this document, we define a protocol for provable consensus computing of relevance, between IPFS objects, which are based on the Tendermint consensus of cyber~rank, which is itself - computed on GPUs in consensus. As proof-of-stake consensus does not help with the initial distribution, we outline the design for ecologic distribution games. We believe that a minimalistic architecture of the protocol is critical for the formation of a network of domain-specific knowledge consensus computers. As a result of our work, some applications never to have existed before - will emerge. We expand this work with our vision of possible features and potential applications.<p>@xhipster and @litvintech
======
al2o3cr

        We have designed the network under the assumption that
        with regards to search, such a thing as malicious behaviour
        does not exist.
    

An entire SEO industry would beg to differ, and that's before you get to
_seriously_ malicious stuff like lifting fake Bitcoin QR code generators to
the top of the results...

~~~
21xhipster
The system is designed to learn what is lie and what is not.

